# Tax man problems



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

I have just been told that if I declare that I am resident in Greece, the taxman will take 40% of my state pension that is paid. Is this really true?
Help needed urgently.


----------



## cretanhunter (Feb 26, 2016)

Get yourself a good accountant who specialises in expat UK vs Greek tax rules, do not do anything about residency status until you have done that.
There is a double taxation rule in place between HMRC and Greece whereby if you pay UK tax on your income including UK State Pension, you do not pay Greek tax.
Try looking up Atsalakis and Partners, Chania, Crete, Mr Atsalakis (sorry site rules prevent me from giving e-mail addresses) may be able to point you in the direction of an equivalent service to his in Athens.


----------



## jodevizes (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for that. I will look into it.


----------



## cretanhunter (Feb 26, 2016)

Parakalo


----------

